# Moots VaMoots SL and Litespeed Vortex



## Aspen

Has anyone put enough time on these two frames to comment on similarities and/or differences in ride quality? Specificially, is one smoother than the other and does one feel stiffer, thus climb better?


----------



## b6d6

*Since nobody has responded*



Aspen said:


> Has anyone put enough time on these two frames to comment on similarities and/or differences in ride quality? Specificially, is one smoother than the other and does one feel stiffer, thus climb better?


I have a good amount of time on both frames. I must qualify this by telling you that I sell Moots, and have turned down litespeed for the shop. I put about 600 miles on the Litespeed Vortex and will say that initially I really enjoyed the bike....until I took it on a descent. The bike does not descend well at all. As soon as I began to pick up speed I noticed some speed wobble up front. I couldn't believe that a bike with such a fine reputation would be soooo unstable, so when I got back to the shop I changed the fork thinking mine was out of alignment...it was not the case. Upon riding several hundred more miles I couldn't get rid of the issue. I then called and spoke to someone at Litespeed and he, to my total surprise, mentioned that they had a problem with the 2004 Vortex and speed wobble. He also mentioned that they took some steps to alleviate the problem.... What the 2005 bike feels like...I don't know!
As with Moots - it's a completely different story. To start, a Moots frame is art. When seeing one in person, you won't believe how nice the welds are....they're unbelievable. Also, the Moots is as stable as any bike I've ever ridden to date. Finally, the people at Moots are just fantastic people to deal with and available to answer any questions....immediately. I can honestly say I can't think of one negative comment about Moots or the bikes they build. If you're between the two, go for the Moots - you won't be sorry.


----------



## neil0502

*Moots as Art*

Yeah, I know: it's just a weld . . . but ain't it beautiful?

Had my Vamoots since last Thursday. About 200 miles on it so far. Can't imagine how anything could be _substantially_ better. 

So far, this bike simply has no flaws


----------



## harvey

*No flaws?*



neil0502 said:


> So far, this bike simply has no flaws


What are all those specks in the photo, Neil, dirt?? How dare you let your Vamoots suffer such indignity. Next time clean the bike before taking the picture! You won't catch me doing this to my Vamoots when I get it.


----------



## Coolhand

Moots, definitely. Also IF and Seven are in that price range as well.


----------



## neil0502

*Attack of the dust bunnies....*



harvey said:


> What are all those specks in the photo, Neil, dirt?? How dare you let your Vamoots suffer such indignity. Next time clean the bike before taking the picture! You won't catch me doing this to my Vamoots when I get it.


Have you looked _closely_ at your monitor? Perhaps the dust lies there. In fact, I'm guessing there's just a little leftover Ti-Prep on your monitor, too . . . right down by where the BB shows up  

Naw, you got me . . . and I earned it. Too excited when I got home on night one--with no time to ride (had to pack for the Century in the morning) to worry about cleaning. Rest assured, though: the 45mph descents over the last few days have left that dust a county behind.

You're going to _love_ your Vamoots.


----------



## varoadie

*I'll add to this...*



b6d6 said:


> I have a good amount of time on both frames. I must qualify this by telling you that I sell Moots, and have turned down litespeed for the shop. I put about 600 miles on the Litespeed Vortex and will say that initially I really enjoyed the bike....until I took it on a descent. The bike does not descend well at all. As soon as I began to pick up speed I noticed some speed wobble up front. I couldn't believe that a bike with such a fine reputation would be soooo unstable, so when I got back to the shop I changed the fork thinking mine was out of alignment...it was not the case. Upon riding several hundred more miles I couldn't get rid of the issue. I then called and spoke to someone at Litespeed and he, to my total surprise, mentioned that they had a problem with the 2004 Vortex and speed wobble. He also mentioned that they took some steps to alleviate the problem.... What the 2005 bike feels like...I don't know!
> As with Moots - it's a completely different story. To start, a Moots frame is art. When seeing one in person, you won't believe how nice the welds are....they're unbelievable. Also, the Moots is as stable as any bike I've ever ridden to date. Finally, the people at Moots are just fantastic people to deal with and available to answer any questions....immediately. I can honestly say I can't think of one negative comment about Moots or the bikes they build. If you're between the two, go for the Moots - you won't be sorry.


I owned a 2003 Vortex until recently when i sold the frame and purchased a Moots SL to replace it. I had the same wobble issue when descending and never could figure out what it was. I had thought that the wobble problem was due to the LiTech Fork that came with the frame or that the rake was wrong but never got it corrected. I got tired of riding it because all i could think about was the high speed wobble. 
The Moots is much more stable and balanced in my opinion. I loved the Vortex but the Moots is awesome. You'll love it!


----------

